

Year of Open Source - Off
http://vimeo.com/45042224

======
samoos
If anyone has any questions about the what/how/whys of the project, I'm more
than happy to answer them! and there's plenty more information on the
indiegogo page - www.indiegogo.com/yearofopensource

------
lixef
Really great Idea! But where can people find the site which you have mentioned
on the video?

~~~
Off
Crowdfunding : <http://www.indiegogo.com/yearofopensource> Article :
[http://yearofopensource.net/2012/07/04/year-of-open-
source-p...](http://yearofopensource.net/2012/07/04/year-of-open-source-press-
release/)

